# Finde den Fehler



## TheM (12. Okt 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin echt blutiger Anfänger und benötige Java eigentlich (bis jetzt) nur einmalig. Ich hab versucht mich so gut es geht in das sehr komplexe Thema einzulesen. Komme aber nicht auf die Lösung. 

*Aufgabenstellung: *
Über ein Formular kommen Daten in eine Datenbank, diese werden ausgelesen und in ein Frontend gepackt nun geht es darum wie dieser Content "vorne" angezeigt wird. Das der Content angezeigt wird bekomme ich hin. Jetzt soll aber nicht die "Usereingabe" aus dem Formular angezeigt werden sondern anstelle dessen ein vordefiniertes Bild. 

In klar Schrift: Wenn "im Formular häckchen gesetzt" dann "zeige bild 1" sonst (also wenn leer) "zeige bild 2. 

*Mein Versuch:* 
if($items["Chili"]["value"] = 'empty'){
$items["Chili"]["value"] = '<img src="images/BesonderesSymbol/empty500x500png.png" width="100"/>';  
} else {   
$items["Chili"]["value"] = '<img src="images/BesonderesSymbol/Chili500x500png.png" width="100"/>'; }
if($items["Panzer"]["value"] = 'empty'){
$items["Panzer"]["value"] = '<img src="images/BesonderesSymbol/empty500x500png.png" width="100"/>';  
} else {   
$items["Chili"]["value"] = '<img src="images/BesonderesSymbol/Panzer500x500png.png" width="100"/>'; }


Leider funktioniert nur das "empty".... Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## fhoffmann (12. Okt 2016)

Ein einfaches Gleichheitszeichen ist der Zuweisungsoperator, Vergleiche erfolgen mit "==".


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Okt 2016)

TheM hat gesagt.:


> ich bin echt blutiger Anfänger und benötige Java eigentlich (bis jetzt) nur einmalig


nur mal so zur Info: das kein _Java_, sondern _*JavaScript*_!
Kennst Du den Unterschied ??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## thecain (12. Okt 2016)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> nur mal so zur Info: das kein _Java_, sondern _*JavaScript*_!


Mir sieht das sogar nach php aus.. wegen den ganzen $$$$$$... ausser jemand hat da komische variablennamen vergeben


----------



## mrBrown (12. Okt 2016)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Mir sieht das sogar nach php aus.. wegen den ganzen $$$$$$... ausser jemand hat da komische variablennamen vergeben


jQuery Selector?


----------



## Tobse (12. Okt 2016)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> jQuery Selector?


Nein, jQuery ist $(). Jemand, der jQuery ergebnisse cached und an = und == scheitert? unwahrscheinlich mmn.
Das ist btw. sowohl gültige PHP- als auch gültige JS Syntax. Genau genommen können wir nur raten.


----------

